# Mane Hairs Falling Out



## Brighteyes

Anyone?


----------



## mvinotime

Subbing as I have had this same problem with my gelding......sometimes it is much worse than others and alot comes ou with my fingers and sometimes seems better and just a few...I cant pinpoint cause either. However he still has a decent looking mane as in it doesnt "look" like it is thinner or losing hair really? Very odd. Interested to see replies. I had been feeding a senior supplement when I first noticed that after some research I think may of been too high in selenium which I read can cause that so I quit it and I think it may have improved since then but not totally gone. Do some horses maybe just shed mane more than others? I don't recall my prior horses having this issue.


----------



## SoBe

Let's see if we can figure out what is going on! 
They didn't respond to many of my posts either.

Is she rubbing her mane on the fence/stall/gate/whatever she could rub on? a tree? 

I would start by using MTG. Watch her throughout the day and see if she is rubbing her mane. 
Does she wear a full neck blanket?
You might also want to check for a parasite. 

I'm just thinking of a bunch of random things. Maybe someone else will have some insight!


----------



## SoBe

Question... is it breaking off or falling out from the roots?!


----------



## mvinotime

Not sure about OP but mine seemed to be falling out from root....definitely wasnt breakage.


----------



## SoBe

mvinotime said:


> Not sure about OP but mine seemed to be falling out from root....definitely wasnt breakage.


I read that hair falling out from the root _could_ mean selenium toxicity. I'm still researching though!


----------



## Brighteyes

It's breaking from the roots. I've never seen her rub on anything. It doesn't appear to be rubbing related; the hair isn't broken, just coming out. I use MTG once a week. It doesn't appear to help with the hair-falling-out problem, but it makes her mane super soft. Which is nice.  ...But that's not exactly what I was hoping its primary effect would be.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Brighteyes said:


> It's breaking from the roots. I've never seen her rub on anything. It doesn't appear to be rubbing related; the hair isn't broken, just coming out. I use MTG once a week. It doesn't appear to help with the hair-falling-out problem, but it makes her mane super soft. Which is nice.  ...But that's not exactly what I was hoping its primary effect would be.


Is she stabled with a buddy or get turned out with a buddy? Sometimes they get a little too aggressive with their "mutual grooming" (chewing on each other, usually the top of the neck where the mane is) and can damage the mane enough to make it fragile and then brushing, bathing etc the already fragile hair will finish the job off.


----------



## racheld90

I had that happen with my mini one time. She would loose hand fulls of hair. Scared the crap out of me!! It lasted about 2 weeks and hasnt happened agian.


----------



## mselizabeth

I would check out her diet first. Does she get grain? If so, what kind?
What kind of hay does she get?


----------



## Brighteyes

She gets 2 pounds of Strategy once a day, along with a joint supplement. Hay wise, she eats grass hay free choice from a round bale.



Maybe it's just rough grooming (she is turned out with four other horses), but it just doesn't seem like the hair's been roughed out. Her mane looks perfectly in place, and the hair falls out uniformly from all areas, even places that have been over her blanket or so high on her neck that I doubt another horse would groom her there.


----------



## mselizabeth

Brighteyes said:


> She gets 2 pounds of Strategy once a day, along with a joint supplement. Hay wise, she eats grass hay free choice from a round bale.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just rough grooming (she is turned out with four other horses), but it just doesn't seem like the hair's been roughed out. Her mane looks perfectly in place, and the hair falls out uniformly from all areas, even places that have been over her blanket or so high on her neck that I doubt another horse would groom her there.


I seriously doubt its from other horses if it's falling out from the root. If other horses were the cause, it would be breakage. It's more than likely some sort of nutritional problem or illness. Does she have access to a salt and mineral block?


----------



## Saddlebag

Just yesterday I was reading about zinc and copper (organic) supplementation will strengthen the mane. It will also help the mane of a homozygous black horse from appearing sun burned.


----------



## AppaloosaLover88

The mini thing could be that she was shedding... they shed something terrible in the spring.... their coat, mane, tail, everything.... just part of being a mini. 

There are times when my horse has some excess shedding of her mane, but other times there is none at all, heck... I am shedding right now, I'm finding my hair everywhere!!! It could just be normal. Unless her mane is getting super thin and she is otherwise healthy, I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Ilze

My two fresian boys have the same problem... I treated them for parasites and still the same problem! I don't comb the mane or wash it only use detangling spray as needed but not on the roots. Diet is great and they are in such good condition. It's such a sad thing


----------

